# Small Single seat UTV or ATV?



## Beeser (Oct 23, 2020)

Trying to decide between an ATV and a Polaris ACE for plowing long stretches of sidewalk and larger size driveway. I need help deciding. Is the ace harder to see what you are doing or would it be easier to use overall?

thanks


----------



## buttaluv (Dec 8, 2000)

I think an atv would be easier to get off & on...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Just one driveway?
If so I’d go with the quad


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

go to your Polaris dealer and hop on a ACE and go for a test drive then hop on a Polaris sportsman and drive at around as well. Some dealers have a small test drive loop they will let you take a machine out on and go for a quick ride.

I know 1 of the dealer close to me has a test drive loop was handy when I was looking at different ATVs and wanted to compare them a little bit.

I have never sat in/on a ACE but I would think your view of the plow would be better from a ATV seat vs the ACE.

like driving a truck or a car around town. Car is faster corners better. Truck you can see all around you better.
also does the ACE have High/Low range? Weight how much does a ACE weigh compared to a ATV?


----------



## Beeser (Oct 23, 2020)

sublime68charge said:


> go to your Polaris dealer and hop on a ACE and go for a test drive then hop on a Polaris sportsman and drive at around as well. Some dealers have a small test drive loop they will let you take a machine out on and go for a quick ride.
> 
> I know 1 of the dealer close to me has a test drive loop was handy when I was looking at different ATVs and wanted to compare them a little bit.
> 
> ...


they are very similar except how you sit. Thank you for the response.

problem is none of the Polaris dealers have the Ace. I have one I could get in but at that point I'm kind of stuck with it.

seems like a lot of people plow with them so it must be ok.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

My brother in-law has a ACE and he likes it. He also has Polaris Ranger and a Polaris Sportsman atv as well and he doesn't keep stuff around that he doesn't like or use.

His main use for stuff is wood gathering and the Ace is more nimble than the Ranger and he feels more comfortable in that than his ATV for wood gathering. He has some hilly places and feels more secure in the ACE than the ATV or Ranger.

also your age? getting in/out of things is alot different when your 20 something vs 50 plus something. My brother in-law is pushing 50 with a bad Hip/Knee but doesn't have much trouble getting in/out on the ACE as far as I know.

can you get cab for the ACE as well?

ATV you can add Heated Grips and thumb which are a great thing when plowing out in the cold.

just watch some youtube of ACE plowing and they seem like will be a Okay/Great rig.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

also 4 where you are plowing due you need to always see the edges of the plow blade? I plow a double wide drive where the lady keeps her car parked in the driveway and when I'm plowing next to her car I need to know where the plow edge is at so I don't scratch her car. what I can't get with the plow I have to shovel by hand. I usually make a pass 1/3 away from her car and get that clean then go back and creep next to her car to clear away the other 1/3 and this way I don't get plow steer into her car.


----------

